# Black Ice



## Hossly (Nov 6, 2005)

some time ago I had installed this product and later, thought I had removed it properly. I still shows in the control panel as taking up 2.5 megs of space but it can't be "found" to remove it. pieces of it are missing etc.

I tried going thru windows explorer to the place that it's listed as being, but it isn't there. I searched for it and it isn't found, and I looked in all users and hidden files for it as well and it just isn't there. so..*grins* How do I get rid of it for good?


----------



## Resolution (Sep 17, 2005)

Blackice provides a remove utility that you can try.


----------



## Hossly (Nov 6, 2005)

does it do so invisibly perhaps? I ran it but I never saw any windows open for it. I saved it and ran it and the same scenario> I know some of the fixes Y'all do don't show to the user. or maybe it just takes a while. it does show up in the running processes menu


----------



## Resolution (Sep 17, 2005)

I don't have Blackice installed, but I just downloaded the file and saved it to my desktop. I ran the file and it left a log file on the desktop. Check for a log file wherever you saved the program.


----------



## Hossly (Nov 6, 2005)

Yup..it was there. it is as follows:

Thu, 17 Nov 2005 12:53:25: AgentRemove() Version 3.6 on MINE
Thu, 17 Nov 2005 12:53:25: after delete RapApp
Thu, 17 Nov 2005 12:53:25: UNABLE TO LOAD BIVERSION.DLL
Thu, 17 Nov 2005 12:53:25: UNABLE TO FIND GetBIProductVersion
Thu, 17 Nov 2005 12:53:26: GetBIProductVersion CRASHED
Thu, 17 Nov 2005 12:53:26: after deleteBlackd
Thu, 17 Nov 2005 12:53:26: after stopBlackUi
Thu, 17 Nov 2005 12:53:26: after stopProUtil
Thu, 17 Nov 2005 12:54:27: enter deleteDir(C:\Program Files\InstallShield Installation Information\{76542EE3-5849-11D2-9C18-00609707C0FF},0)
Thu, 17 Nov 2005 12:54:58: enter deleteDir(C:\Program Files\ISS\BlackICE,0)
Thu, 17 Nov 2005 12:54:58: enter deleteDir(C:\Program Files\ISS\BlackICE,1)
Thu, 17 Nov 2005 12:54:58: AgentRemove() successful on MINE from C:\Program Files\ISS\BlackICE


----------



## Resolution (Sep 17, 2005)

So did it fix your problem? You may or may not have to remove the empty ISS folder in your Program Files directory (if it exists).


----------



## Hossly (Nov 6, 2005)

that seemed to have done the trick..thanks..*S*


----------



## Resolution (Sep 17, 2005)

Good to know. :smile:


----------



## sensitive (Sep 20, 2005)

What about rebaseline the old version of blackice? I have the 1.8.6.4. I didn't download the version from blackice home page. I got it from a firewall page and its free. There is no upgrade version from the page I download it from. This version I have I got it 4 years ago.


----------

